# Dialer zeigt Preis nicht an



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage, meine Schwägerin war am Samstag auf  
[], dort hat sie beim Login-Assistenten OK eingegeben und kurz darauf wurde ihr dann gesagt das sie eine Einwahlgebühr von 29,95 Euro zahlen muss. Ich hab mir die Seite heut morgen mal angeschaut und wenn der Login-Assistent aufspringt, geben die keinerlei Hinweise auf den Einwahlpreis, erst wenn man auf "Anbieterinformation" geht, dann steht dort folgender Text:
IntexusDial 1.1.3.15587 
Hashwert: F798D2642A819890CCCA0BA579A51F52351A1DE2 
Nummer: 090090001214 für 29,95 EUR je Einwahl aus dem deutschen Festnetz 

Ist das denn rechtens ??? Ist es ab 1. April nicht so das die Dialer gleich hinweisen müssen das es so teuer wird ? Was kann sie machen das sie es nicht zahlen muss ? Ist es überhaupt in Ordnung gleich 29,95 Euro zu verlangen ???

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (10 Mai 2004)

Klar zeigt der den Preis an (nach Download und Installatation, aber noch vor der Einwahl, siehe Screenshot, da ganz unten links). Blocktarife bis zu 30 Euro sind lt. Gesetz legal.


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob die "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche so liebevoll über den Text mit dem gesetzlich notwendigen Hinweis auf das deutsche Festnetz geschoben werden darf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Liegt wohl an einem exotischen Browser o.ae.
Fuer gewoehnlich wird der Hinweis vollstaendig angezeigt.


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt wohl an einem exotischen Browser o.ae.



IE6 ist natürlich ein exotischer Browser , das ist richtig erkannt  :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob die "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche so liebevoll über den Text mit dem gesetzlich notwendigen Hinweis auf das deutsche Festnetz geschoben werden darf.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Ich bin dafür, das die Schaltflächen ganz entfernt werden.

Gast


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Insbesondere stellt sich bei solchen Layouts die Frage nach der Erklärung der Rechtsgültigkeit. Wenn die Layoutgestaltung die "umsatzfreundliche" Möglichkeit hergibt, um gesetzlich erforderliche Angaben optisch "verschwinden" zu lassen, kann ich mir hier eine zufällige Fehlerhaftigkeit nicht vorstellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

anonymer Troll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dafür, das die Schaltflächen ganz entfernt werden.
> 
> Gast



Jep, und am besten wie in den "guten alten Tagen" die vollautomatische Installation , damit der User 
erst gar nicht mit so unnützen Details, ob er tatsächlich abgezockt werden möchte, belästigt 
wird.

(ist es wieder Vollmond , die Trolle sind wieder voll unterwegs)

cp


----------



## Smigel (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt wohl an einem exotischen Browser o.ae.
> Fuer gewoehnlich wird der Hinweis vollstaendig angezeigt.



Das hat nix mit nem exotischen Browser zu tun.

Ich würde eher sagen, dass da jemand beim Programmieren des Layouts vergessen hat, dass es Anwender gibt, die die Schriftgrösse im Windows anpassen.

Damit zerlegt es dann das Layout, wenn die Schriftgrösse in Windows nicht auf dem Standardwert steht.


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Jep, ist mir grad eben auch erst aufgefallen, das ist ja nicht das Bezugsfenfster im Browser.

Aber selbst wenn der Fragensteller hier auch seine Schriftgroesse anders eingestellt hat, bleibt abzuwaegen, ob er denn Recht zum verweigern hat wenn er nicht darueber informiert wurde, dass es soviel aus dem deutschen Festnetz und nirgendwo sonst kostet.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

Ich habe eben festgestellt, dass bei Deinen PP ab und an mal das Bezugsfenster irgendwie ganz komisch zu klein geraten ist. Die Preisangabe rutscht da in den nicht sichtbaren Bereich. Ist das Absicht?


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2004)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp hat er.
> 
> Oder kennst du ein "PC-Bundesamt", welches festlegt, mit welchen Änderungen noch Fahrbereitschaft besteht und mit welchen PC-Änderungen man nicht mehr auf die Straße ... Datenautobahn darf?
> 
> ...



Ich nehme dieses Posting zurück. Hatte nicht vollständig gelesen.


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eben festgestellt, dass bei Deinen PP ab und an mal das Bezugsfenster irgendwie ganz komisch zu klein geraten ist. Die Preisangabe rutscht da in den nicht sichtbaren Bereich. Ist das Absicht?



Schick mir bitte die URL per Mail oder PN. Danke.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

Guck mal in Dein Profil - Da steht´s ja (noch). Einfach mal Portfolio anklicken und staunen - Ich tu´s auch.


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

...und ich seh dort ueberall normal- bis uebergrosse Bezugsfenster...


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich seh dort ueberall normal- bis uebergrosse Bezugsfenster...


ich nicht 

tf


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

@Aaron:
Wenn das für Dich normal ist, dann muss sich ja auch keiner wundern. Liegt bestimmt an meiner exotischen Hard- und Software. Wer geht schon in Zeiten der Dialerpest mit dem IE ins Internet?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich seh dort ueberall normal- bis uebergrosse Bezugsfenster...



Normal- und Übergröße definieren sich ja vom Standpunkt des Betrachters. Natürlich entdeckt er in seinem Ungebot nichts anrüchiges.


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Hab keine Lust auf Raetsel-Raten.
Entweder ihr seid so freundlich und sagt mir eine konkrete URL, oder eben nicht. 

Dann muss ich eben auf eine Abmahnung warten, hoffentlich wird sie nicht wieder so erfolgreich wie die von der Verbraucher-Zentrale...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich eben auf eine Abmahnung warten, hoffentlich
> wird sie nicht wieder so erfolgreich wie die von der Verbraucher-Zentrale...



Wenn du weiterhin hier den Unwissenden mimst, bestimmt 

cp


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eher sagen, dass da jemand beim Programmieren des Layouts vergessen hat, dass es Anwender gibt, die die Schriftgrösse im Windows anpassen.
> 
> Damit zerlegt es dann das Layout, wenn die Schriftgrösse in Windows nicht auf dem Standardwert steht.


Solche Dialer gibt es, leider zu unrecht auch in der RegTP-DB. Die Wahl der Schriftgröße darf ein Verbraucher sicherlich nach Belieben vornehmen. Das entbindet den Dialerprogrammierer nicht von der Pflicht, seine Angaben lesbar anzuzeigen.



			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber selbst wenn der Fragensteller hier auch seine Schriftgroesse anders eingestellt hat, bleibt abzuwaegen, ob er denn Recht zum verweigern hat wenn er nicht darueber informiert wurde, dass es soviel aus dem deutschen Festnetz und nirgendwo sonst kostet.


Betroffene, deren Dialer die gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben nicht anzeigt, sollten diesen Dialer bei der RegTP vorlegen, damit die Registrierung entzogen werden kann. Damit entfällt auch die Zahlungspflicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Smigel (10 Mai 2004)

@dvill

Mein Reden, wenn ich gesetzliche Vorgaben erfüllen muss, dann sollte ich wenigstens Testen ob die auch dann noch erfüllt werden wenn jemand nicht die Standardeinstellungen auf seinem PC verwendet.

@Aaron

Es interessiert einen Richter wahrscheinlich weniger wie der User sein Windows eingestellt hat. Den interessiert nur ob die Preisangabe vorhanden ist oder nicht. In oben genanntem Fall sieht das dann schlecht aus. Es sollte Aufagbe des Dialerherstellers sein solche Probleme auszuschliessen. 

Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn man sich im Design mal an den normalen Programmoberflächen orientieren würde.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron, bei deinem MP3 und Wetter Angebot ist dies tatsächlich der Fall.
Dort wird der Link zu den weiteren Informationen im Bezugsfenster abgeschnitten.

Bessere es einfach aus, ich denke nicht, dass das Absicht war.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nicht, dass das Absicht war.


na klar, einfach nur ein Versehen , aber Aaron sollte uns dennoch mal erläutern, was er 
er für exotische Browser hält, das Abschneiden passiert im  IE , Mozilla , Firebird 
nur Opera hab ich nicht getestet, aber das ist normalerweise nicht die Zielgruppe....

cp

PS: @[email protected]: wieder bei der ursprünglichen Signatur? alle Zweifel ausgeräumt ?


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Wenn es Absicht war, warum dann nicht bei allen Angeboten?
Und ich verstehe nicht, warum er nun erst durch mich die betreffenden Seiten erfahren hat? Was wäre so schwer daran gewesen, ihm eine PN mit den URLs zu schicken?

Mit Opera wird übrigens das komplette Fenster angezeigt, habe es gerade getestet. Allerdings fehlen beim x.23 sämtliche Bedienfelder, sodass keine Einwahl erfolgen kann.

Und ja, ich bin wieder bei der alten Signatur - die klingt halt doch besser. 
Auch wenn dann wieder irgendwelche Wortspielchen von irgendwelchen gelangweilten Usern folgen werden...


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2004)

... es gibt auch eine Spanne zwischen Vorsatz und Unschuld - Fahrlässigkeit in diversen Stufen, z.B. "sträfliche Nachlässigkeit in eigenen Dingen" oder "unwirksame Schuldverschiebung auf Programmierer, da nicht selbst überprüft" oder so. Hier rein beispielhaft. Aber vielleicht ja zufällig zutreffend ...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es Absicht war, warum dann nicht bei allen Angeboten?


Sei mir nicht böse , aber tust du nur so oder bist du so naiv ...


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Opera wird übrigens das komplette Fenster angezeigt, habe es gerade
> getestet. Allerdings fehlen beim x.23 sämtliche Bedienfelder, sodass keine Einwahl erfolgen kann.


Schrecklich , schrecklich was machen die denn jetzt, ausgeschlossen von den wertvollsten was das WWW 
zu bieten hat 

@Heiko 
dringend! es fehlen die Ironietags! 

cp


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Ich weiß nicht wie naiv ich bin, sags mir, indem du die Frage beantwortest. 
Allerdings wurden die Fenster gerade eben in der korrekten Größe angezeigt. Entweder, Aaron hat dies nun geändert, oder es liegt tatsächlich an einem technischen Problem.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht wie naiv ich bin, sags mir, indem du die Frage beantwortest.


Mach doch einen der preiswerten IQ-Tests 


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wurden die Fenster gerade eben in der korrekten Größe angezeigt.
> Entweder, Aaron hat dies nun geändert, oder es liegt tatsächlich an einem technischen Problem.


Ach was....

cp


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

So.

Ich hab mir das grad eben alles noch mit einem Techniker hier angeschaut. Klartext.

Teilweise war es einfach nur die Fenstergröße, die zuvor vom User selbst im Browser eingestellt hat. In 2 Fällen stimmte es aber, bei diesen allerdings nur in 25% der Seitenaufrufe (rotierende Layouts).
Der Fehler wurde behoben, beim Spam-Schutz-Angebot besteht derzeit leider keine Moeglichkeit auf den Server zuzugreifen, darum wurde der Dialer vorruebergehend deaktiviert.

Im uebrigen kann man auch bei vorgegebener Fenstergroesse scrollen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Im uebrigen kann man auch bei vorgegebener Fenstergroesse scrollen.



Vorher  nicht, bis zum nächsten Mal

(We´ll keep watchin´) 

cp


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ..., beim Spam-Schutz-Angebot besteht derzeit leider keine Moeglichkeit auf den Server zuzugreifen, darum wurde der Dialer vorruebergehend deaktiviert.


Ups, wie ist das zu verstehen? Inwiefern kann man nicht auf den Server zugreifen? Läuft der nicht?

Heißt diese Bemerkung eventuell, dass zahlende Kunden nicht die bezahlte Leistung abrufen konnten (bevor der Fehler bemerkt wurde)?


			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Im uebrigen kann man auch bei vorgegebener Fenstergroesse scrollen.


Die Mindestanforderungen definieren Pflichtelemente, die permanent sichtbar sein müssen. Hier führen Scrollbereiche zum Unterschreiten der Registrierungsbedingungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier führen Scrollbereiche zum Unterschreiten der Registrierungsbedingungen.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wo bitte steht das denn nun wieder. In der Wunschfiebel des Herrn V. aus B.?

Klopfer


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Ich habe die vorstehenden Problemfälle nicht getestet und bringe hier nur allgemeine Betrachtungen ein. Die Mindestanforderungen sagen z.B.


> 5. Bei Mehrwertdiensten, die eine grafische Nutzeroberfläche bereitstellen, muss in jedem Fenster dieses Mehrwertdienstes eine permanent und deutlich sichtbare, als „Abbrechen“ bezeichnete Schaltfläche bereitgestellt werden. Bei Betätigung dieser „Abbrechen“-Schaltfläche müssen die zugehörigen aktiven Fenster geschlossen und alle damit verbunden Anwendungen und hergestellten Verbindungen abgebrochen werden. Es dürfen auch keine neuen Fenster geöffnet oder Verbindungen hergestellt werden.


In diesem Fall wäre es unzureichend, eine "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche im verdeckten Scrollbereich anzubringen. Ähnliche Formulierungen beziehen sich auf Preisangaben usw..

Die weiter oben besprochenen Fenster habe ich nicht gesehen. Insoweit nehme ich nur allgemein Bezug auf den Begriff "Scrollbereich", der an entscheidenden Stellen eventuell unzulässig sein kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (10 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Klar zeigt der den Preis an (nach Download und Installatation, aber noch vor der Einwahl, siehe Screenshot, da ganz unten links). Blocktarife bis zu 30 Euro sind lt. Gesetz legal.



Wer hier in das Feld 

"Damit Sie den Inhalt dieser Webseite uneingeschränkt nutzen können, tippen Sie in das folgene Feld OK ein [......]" 

ein O gefolgt von einem K eintippt, der dürfte meines Erachtens (noch) seine Erklärung gegenüber dem Fernabsatz-Diensteanbieter widerrufen können, wenn sie denn überhaupt schon zu einem Vertragsschluß geführt haben sollte. Denn eine solche Gestaltung dürfte nicht als *klare, deutliche und unzweideutige* Information rechtzeitig vor Vertragsschluß über die zu einem e-commerce-Fernabsatzvertrag führenden Schritte gelten können. Dies ist jedoch gesetzliche Voraussetzung (§312e BGB) für den Beginn der gesetzlichen Widerrufsrechts-Ausübungsfrist. Der e-commerce-Diensteanbieter wird sich auch nicht darauf berufen können, daß es keine Rolle spiele, ob seine unklaren, merhdeutigen Mitteilungen den Beginn der Frist gehemmt haben könnte, bis zu deren Ablauf noch ein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt werden könne, weil dieses Widerrufsrecht ohnehin schon vorzeitig erloschen sei - und zwar durch die angeblich ausdrückliche Zustimmung des OK-Tippers zur vorzeitigen Erbringung der angeblich schon -mit diesem OK- vereinbarten Vertragsleistung.

Ein noch Widerrufsberechtigter müßte nach einem Widerruf höchstens das Erlangte herausgeben (bzw. dessen Wert ersetzen), und auch nur an den Diensteanbieter als den Vertragspartner.  Also nichts (wenn er nichts erlangt hat, und/oder wenn der Fordernde (wer immer das auch sein mag) nicht den Nachweis erbringt, selbst Inhaber des möglichen Herausgabe- bzw. Wertersatzanspruchs zu sein, bzw. diesen vom eigentlich Berechtigten durch Abtretung erworben zu haben.)

gal.


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, wie ist das zu verstehen? Inwiefern kann man nicht auf den Server zugreifen? Läuft der nicht?



Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Sorgen.
Darunter ist zu verstehen, dass unser Programmierer die Zugangs-Daten hat und ich keine Lust hab zu suchen.

"Zahlende Kunden" können sich darum derzeit weder mit dem Dialer verbinden, noch sonstwas (ausser ueber PayByCall, sowas gibt es auch falls sie es noch nicht wussten... dabei muss ein Telefongeraet benutzt werden, und diese Zahlungsart wird gerne von DSL-Nutzern benutzt...)


----------



## Smigel (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> So.
> 
> Ich hab mir das grad eben alles noch mit einem Techniker hier angeschaut. Klartext.
> 
> ...



Diese Aussage ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
Wenn ich mir die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten beim Dialeraufruf anschaue, dann kann ich nicht so ganz glauben, was Du da beschreibst.

Aber egal, jeder muss wissen was er macht. Nur bitte nicht aufregen, wenn die RegTP dem Dialer wegen solcher Möglichkeiten wieder die Registrierung entzieht.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Smigel, man kann die Fenstergröße nicht direkt als Parameter an das Dialerscript übergeben.
Nur Dinge wie PID, Tarif oder Layout (farbliche/grafische Gestaltung) kann als Paramter übergeben werden.


----------



## sascha (10 Mai 2004)

> Smigel, man kann die Fenstergröße nicht direkt als Parameter an das Dialerscript übergeben.
> Nur Dinge wie PID, Tarif oder Layout (farbliche/grafische Gestaltung) kann als Paramter übergeben werden.



Hmmm, aber wenns bei der Fenstergröße unter Umständen Probleme gibt, sollte man das nachbessern, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Natürlich, nur liegt hier der Fehler nicht bei der Dialer-Technik sondern scheint es ein Fehler vom Techniker gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Smigel, man kann die Fenstergröße nicht direkt als Parameter an das Dialerscript übergeben.
> Nur Dinge wie PID, Tarif oder Layout (farbliche/grafische Gestaltung) kann als Paramter übergeben werden.



Aaron hat ja nicht direkt auf den Dialer verlinkt, sondern öffnet zuvor über ein Javascript ein Fenster, in dem dann der Bezugsdialog erscheint. So kann er auf die Größe Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron hat ja nicht direkt auf den Dialer verlinkt, sondern öffnet zuvor über ein Javascript ein Fenster, in dem dann der Bezugsdialog erscheint. So kann er auf die Größe Einfluss nehmen.


Ganz genau. Das hatte ich gemeint.


----------



## Smigel (10 Mai 2004)

oops, da hast Du recht.

Ist dann aber nicht die feine Art das ganze per Javascript in nem Fenster ohne Scrollbalken aufzurufen. Wenn dann die Grösse nicht passt ist das schon ein Problem...


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Sorgen.


Die Sorgen beziehen sich mehr auf die Seite der Betroffenen. Man liest zur Zeit in mehreren Foren und in mehreren Beiträgen von Dialern, die entweder neu, ungetestet und unzuverlässig sind oder von falsch konfigurierten Zugängen, bei denen der zahlende Kunde das bezahlte Angebot nicht erreichen kann.

Einige dieser Kunden versuchen die Anwahl mangels Verständnis des Problems wiederholt in kurzer Zeit. Sie sammeln so mit Pauschaldialern viele hohe Rechnungsposten auf der Gebührenseite, ohne überhaupt das Angebot nutzen zu können.

Berichte über fehlkonfigurierte oder -funktionierende Dialer sind daher für Betroffene in der Argumentation wertvoll.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*Einwahl in 0900 9000 12 14*

hi an alle,
ja mir ist es auch passiert, oder jemand aus der Familie.
Durch das drücken von "Abbrechen" ist die erste Einheit, sprich 29,95€ fällig. 
Hat jemand schon einen Erfolg gehabt und brauchte diesen Betrag nicht bezahlen?
Die Telekom steht auf dem Standpunkt, ich müßte beweisen, das es sich um einen Dailer handelt. Mit ein wenig Rückendeckung könnte man die Geschichte evtl. erstreiten. Aber dann braucht man bestimmt ein paar gute Argumente.
Ich wäre für Hinweise sehr dankbar. Bis dahin, viele Grüße Klara


----------



## [email protected] (5 Juni 2004)

Hi klara,

war der Dialer denn registriert?
Du kannst dies mit der Rufnummer oder dem Hashwert auf der RegTP-Homepage überprüfen lassen.


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

@klara

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du "oder jemand aus der Familie" da auch mal auf "OK" gedrückt hat, oder? Ohne weitere Details zu Deinem Fall wird dir hier niemand helfen können, auch nicht mit allgemeinen Tipps.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*0900 9000 12 14*

Hi [email protected] und Sascha, ich sag mal, ich hab eine längere Zeit mit einer Dame von der Telekom diskutiert, und ich hatte bei dem Gespräch dann rausgehör, dass selbst bei dem brücken von "Abbrechen" diese Einwahl aktieviert wird. 
Der Dailer ist bei der Telekom regisiert somit habe ich fast keine Chance.
Eigentlich braucht man jemand, der gemeinsam mit der Telekom gearbeitet hat und diesen Betrag nicht zahlen musste. Wenn es so einen gibt, bitte melde dich!!!
Viele Grüße Klara


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

@klara



> Der Dialer ist bei der Telekom regisiert somit habe ich fast keine Chance.



Vorsicht, Du verwechselt hier was. Zum einen sind Dialer nicht bei der Telekom registriert, sondern bei der Regulierungsbehörde (und auch das nicht alle). Zum anderen ist die Registrierung - und das betont die Regulierungsbehörde immer wieder - kein Gütesiegel, sprich: Im Prinzip kann ich auch den Hinz-und-Kunz-30-Euro-Auto-Dialer zur Registrierung anmelden. Denn die Dialer werden von der Behörde zunächst einmal nicht überprüft, ob sie tatsächlich rechtskonform sind. Später kann es dann allerdings durchaus sein, dass die Registrierung widerrufen wird.

Wenn es stimmt, was Du sagst, und "Dein" Dialer wählt sich trotz Klicks auf das Abbrechen-Feld ein, würde es sich durchaus lohnen, das näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Wenn Du möchtest, dann meld dich doch mal an hier im Forum und schick mir per PM den Link zur Webseite, auf der dieser Dialer eingesetzt wird. Dann schau ich ihn mir mal an.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

ich versteht leider nicht, was klara uns mit ihrem letzten posting sagen wollte?!?!


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteht leider nicht, was klara uns mit ihrem letzten posting sagen wollte?!?!



Kein Problem, sie hat hat ja schon eine Antwort


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

also hier:



> und ich hatte bei dem Gespräch dann rausgehör, dass selbst bei dem brücken von "Abbrechen" diese Einwahl aktieviert wird



weiß also die telekom bescheid von diesem dialer?




> Eigentlich braucht man jemand, der gemeinsam mit der Telekom gearbeitet hat und diesen Betrag nicht zahlen musste



wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Einwahl 090090001214*

Hallo Gast,
zu 1. Die Telekom hat mir eine 0800- Nummer angesagt, die man wählt und anschließend wird man aufgefordert, die 0900- Nummer zu wählen. Danach bekommt man den Namen und die Adresse desjeniegen, der die 0900- Nummer beantragt hat. Die Telekom gibt die Nummern raus, also muss sie den "Dailer" auch kennen. Die Aktivierung durch "Abbrechen" ist meiner Meinung nach ein bewußter Programmierfehler. Damit hat aber die Telekom nichts zu schaffen, wie Sascha schon sagt, kann jeder eine 0900- Nummer beantragen.
zu2. Wenn ich das Geld nicht bezahlen will, brauche ich Beweise. Am einfachsen können mir da "Leidensgenossen" helfen, die nicht bezahlen mußten. 
Viele Grüße Klara


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Einwahl 0900 9000 12 14*

Hallo Sascha, 
natürlich habe ich ein riesen Schreck bekommen, als ich die Rechnung sah. Danach habe ich den Rechner durchsucht und alles verdächtige entfernt. Ich habe noch die log.txt die das Einwählen dokumentierte. 
Die Temporary Internet Files sind leider auch weg. 
So und jetzt für Dumme, was ist PM? Ich meld mich als Klara an, vielleicht seh ich es gleich.
Vielen Dank erst einmal
Viele Grüße Klara


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

könnte man als beweis nicht einfach nochmal von der seite, wo der dialer war einen screenshot machen?

<iframe src="http://www.......net/p.html" width="1" height="1" frameborder="0"></iframe>

_URL editiert siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*Telekom und Flat Rate Dialer*

Die Teleom prüft i.d.R. ohne jede Rechtsverpflichtig für jede bei ihr geschaltete Flat-Rate Nummer den dazugehörigen Dialer. Natürlich lässt sich daraus nicht ableiten, das die Telekom rechtsgültig prüft, sie lässt jedoch keinen Dialer auf eine ihrer Nummern schalten, der nicht regelkonform ist. Da könnt ihr hier über Sondereinstellungen reden, die einige User haben - die muessen sich dann aber auch im Klaren darüber sein, dass einige Sachen im Internet anders angezeigt werden, als es normalerweise der Fall ist - oder wollt ihr die Unternehmen, die Dialer als Zahlungsmittel einsetzen, dazu verpflichten, nur noch Grafiken für Texte zu verwenden (und selbst dann würde sich die Grösse je nach Bildschirmeinstellung ändern)?
Welchen Einfluss das auf Ladezeiten hat braucht gewiss nicht besonders hervorgehoben werden. Und selbst dann gibt´s bestimmt jemanden hier, der "Gafiken anzeigen" ausgeschaltet hat und sich dann beschwert, dass kein Hashwert angezeigt wurde - von den Gebühren garnicht zu reden.
Es grüsst ein Komiker


----------



## Rex Cramer (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Telekom und Flat Rate Dialer*



			
				Komiker schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Einfluss das auf Ladezeiten hat braucht gewiss nicht besonders hervorgehoben werden.


Hmm. Wegen der 2 KB mehr? Also wer so ein Ding auf dem Rechner haben mag, dem wird die fürchterlich lange Ladezeit sicherlich am A... vorbei gehen. Wer nicht, dem ist das auch egal. Das geht aber natürlich nicht, weil sonst jemand merken könnte, was da gespielt wird.



			
				Komiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst dann gibt´s bestimmt jemanden hier, der "Gafiken anzeigen" ausgeschaltet hat und sich dann beschwert, dass kein Hashwert angezeigt wurde


Hier gibt´s bestimmt auch Leute, die keinen Monitor für´s Internet benötigen. Also nee. Sachen gibt´s...

Bist Du vielleicht *Tele*komiker?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Telekom und Flat Rate Dialer*



			
				Komiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teleom prüft i.d.R. ohne jede Rechtsverpflichtig für jede bei ihr geschaltete Flat-Rate Nummer den dazugehörigen Dialer. Natürlich lässt sich daraus nicht ableiten, das die Telekom rechtsgültig prüft, sie lässt jedoch keinen Dialer auf eine ihrer Nummern schalten, der nicht regelkonform ist.


Das ist ja fast so visionär wie der Traum von Martin Luther King.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Telekom und Flat Rate Dialer*



			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du vielleicht *Tele*komiker?


Auf jeden Fall ein Clown 


			
				Komiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst dann gibt´s bestimmt jemanden hier, der "Gafiken anzeigen"
> ausgeschaltet hat und sich dann beschwert, dass kein Hashwert angezeigt wurde - von
> den Gebühren garnicht zu reden.


Welchen Sinn es haben soll, ein paar Zahlen als Grafik darzustellen, entgeht mir gerade...
überdies  weiß ein "Otto Normaluser" in der Regel nicht mal wie man Grafiken überhaupt ausschaltet.

Weiter so , dann haben wir noch viel zu lachen, unfreiwillige Komik ist immer die beste 

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Telekom und Flat Rate Dialer*



			
				Komiker schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Und selbst dann gibt´s bestimmt jemanden hier, der "Gafiken anzeigen" ausgeschaltet hat und sich dann beschwert, dass kein Hashwert angezeigt wurde - von den Gebühren garnicht zu reden.
> Es grüsst ein Komiker


Da ist es ganz legitim aufs heftigste zu maulen, schließlich kann es nur einen Zweck haben, den Hashwert als Grafik einzubinden: *Der leichte Abgleich mit der RegTP-Datenbank per Copy&Paste soll unterbunden werden.*
Oder hätte unser Komiker da noch einen anderen Verwendungszweck parat?  :holy: 

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Telekom und Flat Rate Dialer*



			
				Komiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teleom prüft i.d.R. ohne jede Rechtsverpflichtig für jede bei ihr geschaltete Flat-Rate Nummer den dazugehörigen Dialer. Natürlich lässt sich daraus nicht ableiten, das die Telekom rechtsgültig prüft,


Stopp. Bis hierher reicht meine Phantasie, um mitzukommen.



			
				Teleclown schrieb:
			
		

> ...sie lässt jedoch keinen Dialer auf eine ihrer Nummern schalten, der nicht regelkonform ist.



:vlol:

Das ist wirklich sehr frech formuliert - worauf waren bitte die Tausenden de-registrierten Dialer gerichtet - auf Handynummern??


----------



## svendergrosse (11 Juni 2004)

Hallo, ich bin mir sicher nie dieses OK eingegeben und abgesendet zu haben, dennoch hat sich der Dialer automatisch bei irgeneinem Link auf der Seite [] installiert und gestartet. Das hat mich dann in den 16 Sekunden, die ich bis zur Telefonbuxe gebraucht habe die schönen 25,.. ? gekostet. 

Ist so was schon mal jemandem anderen passiert, denn dagegen sollte man vorgehen können.

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*


----------

